
EPFL's student solves a 100-year-old physics enigma - aphroz
https://actu.epfl.ch/news/epfl-s-student-solves-a-100-year-old-physics-enigm/
======
gus_massa
Better title (extracted from the abstract) "Why gas bubbles in narrow vertical
tubes seem to remain stuck?"

